# 3D ranges



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Looking for a list of 3D archery ranges in Utah. 
I just getting into archery more and google doesn't seem be much help for range locations. 
Could you guys list the ranges in Utah. Mostly looking for outdoor


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i dont know how far you are willing to drive, but the cache valley archers set up a pretty cool range every year that 60ish targets all through card canyon. its for members only, but annual membership is very reasonably priced.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Salt Creek in Tremonton. I don't know if it's open yet.
Brigham Bowmen have a course with bag targets in Mantua.
Not many leave the 3D targets out all the time. Generally just for shoots.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Oh and HAFB has one if you can get on base.


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cache archers course in card canyon is awesome. If I remember correctly it is only about $75.00 a year for the family to shoot the course. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

The mantua course is fun. Even though they're not 3D targets, there are a variety of angles and distances on the course. Well worth a quick drive up there.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

K walk do you know when the mantua range will open?
My goal is to do more shooting this year


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I just checked on facebook and it sounds like they are still pretty buried under snow. This week's temperatures should help that out a bit though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Look up salt creek range up in Corrine great course.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks k walk. 
I don't facebook


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

starvation reservoir has or had one with about 20 targets. the sun took a big toll on them the first summer out there. i'm not sure if they've replaced them or just gave up on it but it was there. cost was about $6 if i recall.


----------

